# Northern Arizona during the monsoon season



## AzJohn (Jul 25, 2012)

This is one of my favorite times of year in Arizona. These pictures were taken at over 7000 feet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 25, 2012)

Some inverts, two pedes and some bug.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 25, 2012)

Aphonopelma behlei and Vaejovis paysoninsis habitat. Behlei likes it the meadows found around 7500 feet. Paysoninsis is found closer to the trees. I've collected both species in this area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pictures John.


----------



## sr20det510 (Jul 26, 2012)

Do the rains bring out the vinegaroons?
I want one so bad!

---------- Post added 07-25-2012 at 10:03 PM ----------

Awesome pics


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting color on the 2nd polymorpha...do you see that often?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 26, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Interesting color on the 2nd polymorpha...do you see that often?


The second pede is Scolopendra viridis. They are ery common in Northern Arizona whrn it's not very dry out.


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 22, 2013)

More pictures A. behlei habitat and friends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 22, 2013)

More pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice pics John! Looks like a nice place to find wildlife. The second pic from todays post, looks like a Heterothele  (just kidding). And whats up with the baby octopus?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 22, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Nice pics John! Looks like a nice place to find wildlife.


Thanks, I love living here.

---------- Post added 07-22-2013 at 07:13 PM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> And whats up with the baby octopus?


She looks like a little sweetie, doesn't she.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Only thing i wouldnt like about an area like that is the forests are dominated by evergreens, and the dirt isnt anything like dirt lol. Yeah she does!


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool pics!  That's a beautiful little Aphonopelma.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 30, 2013)

great looking behlei you found john. I really miss that species. I had a really good spot for them right along the rim near payson. very common in that area. How bi was this individual? This is a species I would love to have again.


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 30, 2013)

josh_r said:


> great looking behlei you found john. I really miss that species. I had a really good spot for them right along the rim near payson. very common in that area. How bi was this individual? This is a species I would love to have again.


I like A behlei a lot as well. I think they are the most aggressive(I mean aggressive, they'll chase you) species I've ever kept and I've had plenty of OW. Most OW will run away first or only get mad when you dig them out. This little girl sits on top of the cork I gave her to hide under and rears up and tries to chase me out every time I open the lid. I don't even have to poke her or anything. They are slow-motion OBTs. 

This girl is about 3 inches. She was collected about 10 miles North of Flagstaff. I've heard that they come in two sizes. The rim spiders are a lot larger. The Flagstaff version being much smaller. I'm trying to get enough of them to start breeding them. I've never seen truly captive bred behlei available. I have two from the Stoneman Lake area along with this girl. I'm hoping they are both the smaller version.  Stoneman Lake's kind of an awkward spot. I'm not sure if it is rim country or high country.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 31, 2013)

Always wanted a Behlei, those bluish hairs are awesome!


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I get to start my breeding project earlier than I thought. This little guy surprised me this evening. By little I mean he could easily fit on a quarter. He had no adult coloration at all and now he's this, too bad he'll probably come to a bad end. I'll try breeding him with the female in this thread. She as twice his mass. I also have another girl that I think is on pre-molt. She should be bigger than the first one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 1, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> I guess I get to start my breeding project earlier than I thought. This little guy surprised me this evening. By little I mean he could easily fit on a quarter. He had no adult coloration at all and now he's this, too bad he'll probably come to a bad end. I'll try breeding him with the female in this thread. She as twice his mass. I also have another girl that I think is on pre-molt. She should be bigger than the first one.


Dang..  it's like that male matured during year one O_O


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 1, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> Dang..  it's like that male matured during year one O_O


Actually, it's probably ay least five years old, maybe older. They don't grow fast at all.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 1, 2013)

AzJohn said:


> Actually, it's probably ay least five years old, maybe older. They don't grow fast at all.


Oh, yeah I know.  I was just saying because it's so small haha.

    How long have you had him?


----------



## Stirmi (Aug 1, 2013)

Great pics I guess I need to visit Arizona soon


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 4, 2013)

Last pictures for a while, I'm back in the classroom and won't have all the time to go places for a while. Surprisingly, not a lot of inverts. Some very cool amphibians that I've seen before.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 4, 2013)

That salamander is sweet! You should catch and ship me a couple .


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 4, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> That salamander is sweet! You should catch and ship me a couple .


I saw two on Saturday. Given how dry the area is most of the year, these guys probably spend a week or two above ground. When I lived further east of Flagstaff their would be years when it was very wet and I would see a ton of these guys for a few days. Their would also be years in which I wouldn't see any. I bet these guys could go a few years without eating or moving above ground. I have no idea of the species. I have never seen that little frog species. I thought that was the coolest thing I saw.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 4, 2013)

That is some pretty cool stuff man. Looking forward to more pics!


----------

